# anyone ever put honey and apple juice in ribs?



## onebadmofo (Dec 12, 2012)

Someone told me to wrap my ribs after 3 hours at 225 and put about a half cup of apple juice in it and seal it back up for 2 hours.

Then put the BBQ sauce on and add some honey on top for the final 15 minutes??  Just curious as I'm an hour in and somewhat skeptical of this dude's recipe....

Thanks!


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 12, 2012)

Lookup Johnny Triggs ribs.  I use agave nectar (he uses honey), with parkay, tiger sauce, and brown sugar.  I think others use apple juice.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2012)

I just made some Johnny Trigg Style Ribs and used Agave Nectar too.

We don't like the honey flavor

A little Tiger Sauce goes a long way

TJ


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm never a big fan of honey on ribs....I like the agave all right , but honestly , I'd just go with apple or white grape juice. Gives it just that hint of sweetness.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 12, 2012)

I wrap my baby backs after two hours and pour some apple juice in the foil with them.  They have turned out great so far.  I have not tried honey though.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 12, 2012)

Apple and agave here.......


----------



## lght (Dec 12, 2012)

Look up 3-2-1 Ribs it's where you cook for 3 hours foil with things like honey, apple juice, rub, for 2 hours and cook unwrapped for 1 hour.

Ironically I was judging the King of Smokers event this weekend and was talking to trigg about his ribs.  Since I don't compete and only judge he gave me a tip on what he now uses for comp ribs instead of honey or Agave.  Seems like the recipe has changed somewhat over the years and i'm looking forward to trying it.

I however still uses Harry Soo's well know "Tangy" rub on my ribs when I foil.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

So what was the tip


----------



## lght (Dec 12, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> So what was the tip


icantsay


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 12, 2012)

Before I wrap my ribs..on the foil..I put a couple of rows of parkay...then the same with honey.....put ribs on that Meat side down. Splash some Wickers....seal it up and back on the smoker.


----------



## pyre (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes I have done both.  I always foil ribs for a bit and whatever I'm using to spritz goes into the foil, too.  Usually that's apple juice & jack.

BRITU (Best ribs in the universe) recipe calls for KC Masterpiece and honey for the sauce, I believe.  I made it once and it was really sweet.  Too sweet for me.


----------



## pellet (Dec 13, 2012)

Im in the apple juice camp then foil for 2 hrs and finish the last 15 minutes with a mix of JD BBQ sauce commercially bought wIth equal parts of JD bbq sauce with heinz 57 honey steak sauce ketchup and brown sugar to suit taste. Or I make the knock-off TGIF JD  dipping suace and add a liitle more brown sugar to thicken it a bit.


----------

